

Rocket Fuel plans $100M IPO - hemezh
http://venturebeat.com/2013/08/17/big-data-ad-platform-rocket-fuel-plans-100m-ipo/

======
dk8996
I wonder what the multiple will be for the valuation. In any case, next 6 to
12 months are going to be crazy in the ad-tech space.

